# KDE Arbeitsflächenumschalter im Air/Air-Netb.-Theme

## sprittwicht

Ein KDE-Update ist ja immer ein ganz bezauberndes Ärgernis.

Das letzte auf 4.10 hat meinen Virtuellen-Desktop-Umschalter zerstört: Im Air-für-Netbooks-Theme (und auch im Air) wird der aktuell angezeigte Desktop nicht mehr farblich hervorgehoben, wenn er keine Fenster enthält. Hat noch jemand das Problem mit den genannten Themes oder besser noch: eine Lösung?Last edited by sprittwicht on Sat May 04, 2013 6:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Ich fand das 4.10er update irgendwie vollkommen überhastet. screenlocker rewrite + move in den ksmserver. Nepomuk2 in allen Bereichen. Viele rewrites mit QML. Einige regressions.

Aber naja...

Zu deinem Problem: Die Hervorhebung geschieht nur durch einen minimal helleren Rahmen, so weit ich das sehen kann. Andere themes machen das vllt. weniger unscheinbar. Ich hab entweder Slim Glow oder Appows am Laufen, da ist der Unterschied deutlicher.

Allerdings hab ich schon lange keinen Pager mehr als plasmoid. Ich hab das untere linke Desktopeck mit "Arbeitsflächenumschalter (raster)" belegt, das ist für mich von mehr Nutzen weil ich auch was damit anfangen kann  :Wink: 

Und wenn plasma-workflow mal richtig geht werde ich wohl das verwenden.

// und der edit gleich noch hinterher:

Auf einem meiner betreuten Rechner war ALLES auf dem Desktop zerstört, ein wilder Mix aus Air-Opaque und gar nicht gestyled. Abhilfe: rm /var/tmp/kdecache-<$user>/plasma*

----------

## sprittwicht

Nach etwas Spielerei am anderen Rechner: Theme auf Air / Air für Netbooks, dann Kontrollleiste auf Aya und Symbole auf Androbit. Verstehe zwar nicht was die Symbole damit zu tun haben, aber wenn's läuft, bitteschön...

----------

## sprittwicht

Doch nicht gelöst. Hat nur auf einem Rechner geklappt, auf dem anderen wird sofort alles schwarz, wenn ich die Symbole / Kontrollleiste verstelle.

Zwischenfazit: Die mitgelieferten Themes sind alle furchtbar, das Nachinstallieren neuer Themes ist unübersichtlich bis unbrauchbar, einmal installierte Themes lassen sich trotz vorgeblich erfolgreicher Deinstallation nicht mehr entfernen.

Yay...

----------

## franzf

Es kann sein, dass mit dem Cache oder der Config irgendwas falsch läuft. Ich hatte auch schon schwarzen Text/Icons auf schwarzem Panel... Entweder ausloggen oder

```
kquitapp plasma-desktop; sleep 3; plasma-desktop &
```

z.B. in krunner um den plasma-desktop neu zu starten.

Zum Entfernen der themes einfach nach ~/.kde4/share/apps/desktoptheme gehen und manuell löschen was du nicht mehr haben willst.

Wobei die Verwaltung über kcmshell4 desktoptheme eigentlich funktionieren sollte (Installation/Deinstallation über "Neue Designs herunterladen").

Sollte das alles nicht helfen, kannst du vllt. mal einen Screenshot der Defekte hochladen? Nicht dass ich hier am Ziel vorbei laber  :Wink: 

----------

